# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  السلطة توجه دعوة مفتوحة لأهل فلسطين

## khilafa40

السلطة توجه دعوة مفتوحة لأهل فلسطين:
القانون لا ينصفكم، فخذوا القانون بأيديكم، وأنصفوا أنفسكم بأنفسكم
منذ شهر والأجهزة الأمنية تماطل في تنفيذ قرار محكمة العدل العليا في الدعوى رقم 583/2010، الصادر بتاريخ 30/8/2010، والقاضي بإطلاق سراح المعتقل السياسي عضو حزب التحرير محمد الخطيب فوراً. 

وجاء في قرار محكمة العدل العليا (وبالتالي فإن قرار النيابة العسكرية بتوقيف المستدعي [محمد الخطيب] يشكل غصباً للسلطة)

لقد قمنا منذ ذلك التاريخ بالاتصال بالمؤسسات الحقوقية خاصة الفاعلة منها، وببعض المؤثرين من الوسط السياسي، وأوصلنا نسخة من قرار المحكمة إلى كل من اتصلنا به، وإلى وزير العدل ووزير الداخلية، كما أوصل المحامي رسالة إلى مكتب رئيس الوزراء سلام فياض، وسئل رئيس الوزراء في لقاء مع بعض الصحفيين عن قضية محمد الخطيب فوعد بمعالجتها.

ولكن ذلك كله وقف عند جدار سميك اسمه شريعة الغاب، فلا القانون ومحكمة العدل العليا أفلحوا في إنصاف المعتقل السياسي محمد الخطيب، ولا رجال الوسط السياسي سُمعت أصواتهم، ولا الجهات الرسمية التي وضعناها أمام مسؤولياتها اكترثت بأن الأجهزة الأمنية تجاهلت، بل إنها تحدّت قرار المحكمة العليا، وكانت جهود المؤسسات الحقوقية مع السلطة وأجهزتها نفخاً في الرماد، فلماذا؟ : تقول المخابرات التي تحتجز محمد الخطيب، إنها لا تعترف بالمحكمة العليا وإنه لا يهمها قراراتها، وفوق ذلك تقول المخابرات: إنه لا أحد يلوي ذراع المخابرات، فالمخابرات تعتبر قرار المحكمة لياً لذراعها.

إن هذا القول من المخابرات وهذا الموقف الذي يضرب بعرض الحائط ويتحدى قرار أعلى سلطة قضائية في السلطة الفلسطينية، يؤكد أن القانون هو أداة تستعمله السلطة ضد الناس، فإن صدف وجاء القانون في جانب الناس فإن السلطة بكل بساطة تدوس عليه.

ويؤكد هذا أن السيادة هي للأهواء الشخصية والعنتريات وليست للقانون، ولعله يدل أيضاً على أنه في سبيل محاربة الإسلام وحَمَلة دعوته تستباح كل المحظورات، وتعطل القوانين، وتبرِّر الغايةُ الوسيلة.

وإن الشواهد على هذه الحال كثيرة فمنها مثلاً أن الأجهزة الأمنية تستهدف شباب منطقة بديا/سلفيت، لأسباب تتعلق بالحقد الشخصي والرغبة في الانتقام، ولأجل هذا حطم شباب بديا من بين كل شباب الحزب في فلسطين الرقمَ القياسي في عدد الاعتقالات ومدتها، حتى إن أحدهم وهو الأستاذ المربي شاهر عساف المشهود له على مستوى بلده ومدرسته اعتقل تسع مرات ظلماً وعدواناً.

واستغلال العاملين والمسئولين في الأجهزة الأمنية أجهزتهم للانتقام وتفريغ الحقد الشخصي لا يقتصر على شباب الحزب فقط بل يطال عامة الناس، وكان من آخرها الخبر الذي نقلته وسائل الإعلام من اعتقالٍ وتعذيبٍ كاد يفضي إلى الموت للمواطنيْن (أبو سعدة) في سجن جنيد بنابلس لخلاف شخصي بين أحدهما وأحد أفراد الأمن الوطني.

ماذا بعد شهر كامل على صدور قرار المحكمة العليا بالإفراج الفوري عن محمد الخطيب، وبعد أن امتلأت صفحات الجرائد ومواقع الانترنت، والإذاعات، وملفات مؤسسات حقوق الإنسان، وبعد إعراض الناطق باسم الأجهزة الأمنية عن الإجابة على الأسئلة في هذا الموضوع، وبعد زيارة وفود من حزب التحرير لمقرات المحافظين في كل المحافظات في الضفة الغربية مرتين من أجل هذا الموضوع، وبعد تجاهل الرسميين من وزراء ورئيس وزراء لهذه القضية، رغم أنها تقرع آذانهم صباح مساء على مدى ثلاثين يوماً.

ألا يكون الاستنتاج المنطقي من كل هذا أن السلطة بكل مستوياتها السياسية والأمنية متواطئة على انتهاك القانون، وألا يدل هذا على أن التواطؤ سببه كون محمد الخطيب ينتمي لحزب التحرير، الذي تحاربه أمريكا بكل أدواتها، ألا يدل هذا على التواطؤ على حرب الإسلام والداعين له، بغض النظر عن انتمائهم الحزبي؟

أم لعل هذا يدل على أن قرار الإفراج عن محمد الخطيب هو ليس بيد أحد من رجال السلطة وأجهزتها، بل هو بيد الرجل الأمريكي الذي تتساوى أمامه صلاحيات رئيس الوزراء وأي موظف صغير في الأجهزة الأمنية.

مهما يكن السبب، فإن الرسالة التي ترسلها السلطة وأجهزتها إلى الناس بهذه التصرفات العمياء، هي رسالة بسيطة: القانون لا ينصفكم، فخذوا القانون بأيديكم، وأنصفوا أنفسكم بأنفسكم.

{وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ أَنَّ الْقُوَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعَذَابِ}

----------

